# [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann



## Rilcom (6. August 2014)

*[suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

Hallo zusammen,
mal was anderes 

Ich bin nicht mehr weit entfernt von meiner Abschlussprüfung zum Informatikkaufmann - meinen Projektantrag muss ich am 01.09.14 abgegeben.

Mir fehlen leider die Ideen für ein entsprechendes Thema  - bin schon gefühlt durchs ganze Netz ..

Ich bin derzeit im Netzwerk und werde auch dort mein Projekt machen.

Schwerpunkt meiner Projektarbeit muss der Kaufmännische Teil sein, vor allem eine Kosten-/Nutzen Analyse von Bsp Hard- oder Software.

Die Dokumentation darf max. 15 Seiten umfassen und das Projekt soll in max. 35 Stunden zu realisieren sein, wobei es aber auch ein Teilprojekt von einem Gesamten sein kann.

Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag (Idee) dankbar


----------



## Research (6. August 2014)

*AW: [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

Firewall.
Neuanschaffung. Sicherung gegen Zugriffe von Außen. +Honeypot?
Schutz gegen DDOS....


----------



## xActionx (6. August 2014)

*AW: [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

OnionRouting wär doch was...


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. August 2014)

Analyse wie sinnvoll es ist Server auszulagern oder etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Cinnayum (6. August 2014)

*AW: [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

Kaufmann und nicht Masterarbeit -.- . Was ihr hier so vorschlagt...
35 Stunden ist vermutlich eine ganze Arbeitswoche Zeit.

Du könntest vielleicht Leasing von Hardware dem Kauf über eine gewisse Nutzungsdauer gegenüber stellen.
Und dann schauen, ob sich das rechnet und sich Verfügbarkeiten der Systeme evtl. ändern.

Oder Interne Techniker gegen eine angemietete Servicefirma abwägen, wobei man will ja nicht am eigenen Ast sägen...

Oder eigene Server betreiben gegenüber irgendeiner Cloudlösung. Wobei die Angebotssuche dafür ziemlich nervig sein wird.

In unserer Projektgruppe (Uni) haben wir damals ein Zeitabrechnungssystem programmiert. Aber wir waren halt zu fünft.


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

*AW: [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

ON-PREMISE vs. CLOUD

Bei AWS kannst du ein Jahr kostenfrei evaluieren...


----------



## Rilcom (13. August 2014)

*AW: [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

Danke für die Ideen 

@Cinnayum: Wie du auch schon gesagt hast, es muss ein Projekt sein welches sich in 35 h mit Doku realisieren lässt.

Das mit dem Leasing finde ich schon mal ne schöne Idee 

Dachte auch schon an den Vergleich von VLAN ggü Hardware nach, heißt würde sich der Aufwand lohnen VLANs einzurichten an statt von mehren Switchen. (Kosten-/Nutzenvergleich).
Was meint ihr zu der Idee?


----------



## Rilcom (18. August 2014)

*AW: [suche] Thema für mein Abschlussprojekt als Informatikkaufmann*

Was haltet ihr sonst vll auch von der Idee:

Anbindung WAN, Kosten-/Nutzenvergleich:
1) VPN
2) VPN Dynamics
3) Ethernet
4) MPLS

Ein Vergleich der 4 Möglichkeiten und am Ende ein Urteil welches am sinnvollsten ist .. ?


----------

